# Honda Civic Rear Wheel Bearing



## Jerr (Apr 14, 2009)

2004 Honda Civic EX with 67,000 miles. It appears to me the noise from the rear of the vehicle is increasing; I've owned the car for over 2 years. The noise increases as the speed of the car increases up to 70mph. Does the Civic have a problem with rear wheel bearings starting to fail at this milage?

I do not carry heavy loads in the vehicle. Rarely do people sit in the rear seat


----------



## BattleCruiser (Sep 2, 2007)

Hey Jerr, It's not that uncommon for civics to have rear bearing problems, ive replaced quite a few. Just be sure its a bearing noise and not a tire noise, unevenly worn or choppy tires can mimic bad bearings. If its a bearing it will be like a constant growl that gets more intense with speed. The rear bearings are a cake walk to change, take off the tire, take off the brake drum, and there will be 4 or 5 bolts to take out from behind the hub.


----------

